# Shrubbery. Rousdon. Lyme Regis.



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

As I have been asked if I will run the "Shrubbery" rally again this year, I am wondering if anyone would be interested.

The proposed dates are Saturday 3rd July - Sat 10th July. (7 nights). The cost will be £55 per unit. This includes hookup and awnings. Dogs allowed but price to be confirmed. (hopefullyi included)

We have been asked to be sited in the same area as last year, which is at the top of the site, close to loos and showers, and doggy walk.

Hopefully we can use the clubhouse next door again in the evenings.

There is a bus stop just outside the park on the main road, and a small shop next to the club for all your essentials.

Those who attended last year, had a great time, and hopefully we can repeat it again this year

If enough interest, I will put it on the rally page!

www.shrubberypark.co.uk

Sue.


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

It looks a good deal, and would be a good base for visiting family and friends down there, so we would be interested.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Sue

This was a brilliant place for a rally, we really enjoyed it last year and would definitely have come again but we will still be in Germany, sorry  

Jenny


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Looks lovely! We would at most be able to come for a weekend as we both work still, but it is only 3 weeks before our daughter gets married so I am not sure at this time whether we would manage it. Next year maybe (although our son has just got engaged and is thinking they may get married at the end of July next year!)


----------



## wotsit (Oct 1, 2006)

*Lyme Regis*

Yes please , enjoyed last time.

Bill and Carol


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

We missed it last year, would be interested this year.  


Paul


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just to let you know that this rally is now listed and going ahead details all in the rally listings on the front page.

Shrubbery Rally

Any questions please pm suedi_55 as she is in charge of this rally.

Jacquie


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Yes would like to come all being well. Anyone know if there is any size restriction on site or what roads are like for access around the area.
My motorhome is just over 26ft, hopefully they take that OK
Thanks, Dave


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hi we,re interested for the week have added name to list

thanks mark & helen
(gnscloz)


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Chudders said:


> Yes would like to come all being well. Anyone know if there is any size restriction on site or what roads are like for access around the area.
> My motorhome is just over 26ft, hopefully they take that OK
> Thanks, Dave


Hi Dave

Access is ok all main roads, yes 26ft ok access to site is fine as well. We did actually do detour last year using the back roads :roll: and still managed ok :lol:

Not advisable to go through Lyme Regis though some very narrow streets with things hanging over them :roll: and very tight bends.

Jacquie


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Please add your name to the attendees list if you would like to come. Once added, please do not confirm until payment has been recieved by me. This will make it a lot easier for me.  
Once your name has been added to list, I will pm you with details of how to send payment.
Many thanks
suedi_55 (rally assistant/marshall)


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

I see we have 12 now on the list for Lyme Regis have you all paid up :lol: still lots of room for a few more  its a nice clean quiet site and a bus stop just out side.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

If you all on the rally list could contact suedi_55 (Sue) re payment as she is organising this rally and she will tell you where to send your cheques.Thanks


There is still plenty of room for a few dozen more :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Unfortunately, we have other engagements in early July, so won't be able to make it this year  

We went last year, and really enjoyed it. It's a good site, and the facilities are very good. Lyme Regis is lovely, and the coastal path is a challenging but exhilarating walk either to Lyme or to Seaton.

If we weren't doing other things, we'd definitely have put our names down.

Good luck.

Gerald


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Sue

Same as Gerald I'm afraid, just the wrong dates for us, we will still be in Germany then "up north" when we return for our grandsons Christening.

We had a great time last year, very pleasant site and convenient bus service for seeing the local area.

I can recommend this rally to anyone wondering about going. We would definitely have been there if the timing had been better for us.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We do still have plenty of room on this rally if a few more of you would like to join us there. 

Last year we had about 30 vans there so we really could do with a few more for this year please.

It really is jolly good value against there usual price of £15.75 per night 8O you can have 7 nights for Friday to Friday for £56 or just the weekend Friday to Monday for £24.

All payment is to be paid in advance to suedi_55 (Sue) so please pm her for where to send your cheques a.s.a.p as time is getting on.


Jacquie


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Tempting but I still don't know my rota for that weekend and I work different shifts every week of the year. When is the final date, just in case we are free to come for the weekend?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

MrsW said:


> Tempting but I still don't know my rota for that weekend and I work different shifts every week of the year. When is the final date, just in case we are free to come for the weekend?


Final booking date 23rd June so as to allow Sue to get the cheques cleared

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more coming to Lyme Regis then????????????



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Could the following folks please send their cheque's off to Sue a.s.a.p
if at all possible Thanks

gnscloz
domannhal
wotsit
oxford-wanderer
SueandRoger
Marrabone
caz_cat
MarathonRona
gassy
Dinks123


Jacquie


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Please include Clive1821 and myself!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Dinks123 said:


> Please include Clive1821 and myself!


Hi Dinks123

I see you have added yourself to the rally list, well done you  will Clive1821 be along soon to add himself?

Jacquie


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Clive will be coming along...he is the driver of our "mobile apartment"!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Dinks123 said:


> Clive will be coming along...he is the driver of our "mobile apartment"!


Hi Dinks123

In that case I presume that there is only 1 van and as you are on the list already no need for Clive to add himself to it :lol:

Glad we got that sorted :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more coming to Lyme Regis then??????????????



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Still quite a few of you showing unconfirmed on the Lyme Regis list if you have not already sent your cheque's off to "suedi_55" Sue could you please get a move on doing so. Ta.

Those Sue has not got payment for are



wotsit(I know why)
oxford-wanderer( I know why)
SueandRoger
wackywyco



Jacquie


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

For those of you who might be pondering about adding their names to the list for this rally, please do as I`m sure you wont be dissapointed in the site or the area.
There are plenty of walks in the area. There is a bus stop just outside the site which will take you in either direction to other seaside towns.
There is a small shop next door for your papers, milk, provisions etc.
Next to the shop is a small village clubhouse that we were invited to go to in the evening, last year, for drinks, darts, skittles etc, and hopefully we can use this again this year.
Pop into Lyme Regis for supermarket shopping.
This is a do as you please rally, with no obligation to join in anything you dont want to.
We will be having a coffee morning/get together on the Weds morning, where the raffle will take place. (raffle prizes welcome)Biscuits will be provided, just bring your own drink and chairs. Hopefully, weather permitting, we can have a group bbq one evening, so if anyone would like to bring along their bbqs, that would be brill.
Also if anyone has any item or items they have made themselves, and would like to show them off (and sell if you like), please bring them along as there will be a craft table at the coffee morning. Please label your item with your name and price if wishing to sell.

suedi_55


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Our payment will be in the post first thing Monday morning !


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thank you Vic look forward to seeing you there  


Now have any more of you paid your dues to Sue?


There is still plenty of room also for a FEW MORE OF YOU TO JOIN US THERE but be quick as Sue wants your money first :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more of you coming to Lyme Regis then????????





Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I see we have another joining us at Lyme well done Charlie 



Anymore coming then if so be quick adding your names to the rally listy and pming suedi_55 for details of where to send you money.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All


Have you all on the rally listy now paid your fees to Sue? if not can you please get a move on doing so. Ta



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still just time for a few more of you to join us at Lyme Regis and can those already on the rally list that have not contacted Sue and paid her please do so a.s.a.p as Sue is having internet difficulty at the moment. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

roll up, roll up, for the greatest rally on earth :lol: 
Theres more room if anyone else would like to join us. Come for the weekend, the whole week, or midweek.
Doggies welcome!!!
PM me if you like to come
Bring along your handmade crafts to show or sell if you have any.
suedi_55


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Steady on Sue has the wine gone to your head :lol: we don't want to over excite folks.

Still plenty of room at Shrubbery for a few more to join us there but please be quick adding yourselves to the rally listy and contacting Sue re payment. Sue is not fussy how many days you want to stay.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Last date for sending your money to Sue is Friday this week BUT if any more of you just want to turn up at Shrubbery during the week you can and pay on arrival to Sue.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more of you thinking of joining us all at Shrubbery?????????



Jacquie


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi Jacquie and Sue.... we are looking at arriving around 20:45 on friday its that ok with you guys?


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Thats fine. see you then.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

we MAY be along sometime before the Pooh cottage weekend, so could we turn up for a few days "on spec"? and annoy people? :lol: :lol: 

Is it £8 a night?


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

For all you jazz fans, I think it is jazz week in Lyme, so-- 

"come on down"


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

....Thats a shame i did not know that could have done all the PA sound stuff for them at the same time :lol:


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

the jazz festival information if people are interested...

http://www.whatsoninlyme.co.uk/July.htm


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> we MAY be along sometime before the Pooh cottage weekend, so could we turn up for a few days "on spec"? and annoy people? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Is it £8 a night?


If you must Mike :roll: :lol: extra charge for you though :lol:

Hope you can make it

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more coming to Shrubbery then this rally starts next Friday and finishes the following Friday Sue doesn't mind if you just want to come for a few days its only £8 per night including electric.



Jacquie


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

I hope you have all been busy with your craft items????
Dig out your cross stitch pictures, your wooden carvings, your tapestry pieces, your knitted items, or anything else that you have crafted yourself. As many items as you like. We would all love to see them!!! There might even be a prize for someone!!
Dont forget to mark them as yours. And price them, if you wish to sell.
I will be bringing along a selection of greetings cards and card toppers, that I have made!

If there are anymore of you out there who might be thinking of coming to the rally, please let me know asap.


Sue.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Sue

Yep we are thinking about it as we need a break  Are we ok to book on

stew


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Stew. That will be fine. What dates are you wanting? please let me know asap. 
cheers, 
Sue.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more coming the suns out folks  rally starts this Friday



Jacquie


----------



## BIGMILLIE (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi Sue 

looks like we can make it for Mon and Tues night if ok 

look forward to meeting you all ( first rally ) 8O 


(To Lady J only bringing Sam (JR) We were at the Hamble CL last week and they would not leave your corner alone  ) 



Regards Charles


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Charlie

Glad you can make it  see you and Sam next week then

Can you add yourself to the rally list please

HERE

Jacquie


----------



## BIGMILLIE (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi Jacquie

Have done 

Regards Charles


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more last minuet campers then coming to Shrubbery?????




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just in case when you arrive at Shrubbery you are looking for Sue don't look for a motorhome :lol: as she now has a caravan 8O :lol: but you should be able to spot her she will be wearing her MHF vest and waving a clip board about :lol: 


Suns out in Dorset at the moment i'm sat on Poole Quay watching the boats  

See you all soon and have a safe trip to Shrubbery.



Jacquie


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've booked us in on the list, and confirmed - as explained before, hope to be with you Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> I've booked us in on the list, and confirmed - as explained before, hope to be with you Tuesday or Wednesday.


Ok Mike look forward to seeing you both then.

The sun is out at the moment 

Jacquie


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Just to thank you all for a very nice time we all have had at the rally.. looking forward to meeting you all again soon.... wonder what on next weekend.... :roll:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

clive1821 said:


> Just to thank you all for a very nice time we all have had at the rally.. looking forward to meeting you all again soon.... wonder what on next weekend.... :roll:


Nice to see you and Di at Shrubbery Clive  as to next weekend some of us will be 28 miles further down the road at Pooh Cottage if you fancy coming.

HERE

Jacquie


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

Once again a great Visit to 'The Shurubbery'.

Thanks for the organisation of what we feel to be one of the top locations.

Plenty of Sun, Sea and Beaches as well as fishing and evening skittles made for a busy yet fun time.

Thank You Once Again.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice pic, did you go out on one of the fishing trips at Lyme Regis?

Thank Megan for looking after Jess, she was excellent

stew


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

Meegan Says ... "It was A Pleasure" and she has put you on a 28 day invoice account for childcare ... LOL

Yes we went out on the Saturday on the Marie F with Harry May 07974 753287 and had a great time with Meegan catching Twelve Mackeral in an hour.

If anyone is in Lyme Regis and wants an hour on a friendly boat you could do worse than the Marie F. Longer trips and deep sea also.

We went back on Sunday to go out again but the wimps had cancelled boats as a bit windy! "Well We Wuz Ready!"


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Lovely photo of you and the fish!! Glad you enjoyed your stay. Hope to see you again soon.
Sue and Ian.


----------



## BIGMILLIE (Jan 30, 2007)

Just a short note to thank you all

We had a very nice break and look forward to seeing you all again soon

Charlie,Harry and Sam


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Many thanks to Sue and Ian for organising the rally. The weather was very good and Saturday evening skittles were fun.

Ray & Lesley


----------



## veron (Apr 18, 2010)

Just to say "Hello" again to LadyJ, John and the Yorkies. We met in Poole whilst my new Camos reversing camera cable was being replaced by Solar Solutions, and your Ormister awning was being repaired. 

It looks like the Shrubbery weekend went well. My dogs have now got over their Kennel Cough. If you do another one next year, I would be interested.

I've noted the Shepton Mallett show in my diary, and hope to come along. 

Thanks for the chat. I hope all is going well on your travels.

Veronica


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Veronica

Was nice to meet you at Rose Awnings glad to hear dogs are ok now and hope to see you at Shepton.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just to say thanks to Sue & Ian for a smashing rally pity about the mist on Wednesday must do better next year:lol:

Ive created a Piccy Album now if you would all like to add your piccys to it please.

Shrubbery Piccys

Jacquie


----------



## rhodesiawassuper (Apr 14, 2009)

The Shrubbery Rally was our first outing in the elderly Holdsworth Ranger (oldest in the park we think) and apart from teaching us a lot about how to park on a slope when we didnt have any ramps and were kindly rescued with some by Jacquie, we had a great time and enjoyed it immensely. Many thanks to Ian, Sue and Jacquie and kind regards to all. Dave and Shirley, Rhodesiawassuper


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

thanks to sue and ian for your hard work at shrubbery we really enjoyed ourself 
hope your thimble found its way to you jacqui


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

gnscloz said:


> thanks to sue and ian for your hard work at shrubbery we really enjoyed ourself
> hope your thimble found its way to you jacqui


Hi Mark

Thimble all tucked up ready for next time you decide to do some sewing :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

excellent site and excellent company, we really enjoyed the week, many thanks Sue and Ian

stew


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

LadyJ said:


> gnscloz said:
> 
> 
> > thanks to sue and ian for your hard work at shrubbery we really enjoyed ourself
> ...


cheers you could have said was for helen


----------

